# Smoky Mountain Resort - Gatlinburg, TN October



## Tank (Sep 9, 2016)

I have a group going to Gatlinburg to see the fall leaves and have this cancelation of a 1 bedroom 5 night reservation = $500
PayPal would be fine, reservation will be put in your name
See resort here located downtown Gatlinburg

http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_smr.php

Holiday Inn Club Vacations®
Smoky Mountain Resort
404 Historic Nature Trail 
Gatlinburg, TN 37738
(865) 908-1700

Confirmation Number: 167XXX5
Member Name: David 
Number of Nights: 5
Unit Type: 1 Bedroom

Check-In Date: 10/23/2016 
Check-In Time: 4:00 p.m.

Check-Out Date: 10/28/2016 
Check-Out Time: 10:00 a.m

One-Bedroom Villa
Plush, comfortable, lodge-inspired surroundings with breathtaking mountain vista views.

700 square feet
Sleeps up to 4
Most Villas are Equipped With*:
King-sized bed
Fully equipped kitchen
Fireplace
TV in every room
DVD player
Washer / Dryer
Living and dining areas
Oversized spa tub
Private porch


Dave


----------



## Tank (Sep 11, 2016)

Natural Mountain Wonders
Nestled below the natural wonder and breathtaking views of the Great Smoky Mountains National Park, the most-visited national park in the country, this popular and easygoing family destination calls to the adventurous spirit in all of us.

This resort offers lodge-inspired villas and suites, indoor and outdoor pools, fitness center with spa services, activities center and family game room. Along with the natural beauty and serenity of Gatlinburg, you'll also delight in the many attractions and activities located right outside your convenient downtown location.

Gatlinburg boasts a number of family-oriented attractions, such as unique museums, the world-class Ripley's Aquarium, interactive attractions, miniature golf, variety shows, plus an almost endless array of attractions and restaurants that will delight all ages and tastes. It's also home to the largest artisan community of its type in the country, so you'll love the unique collection of shops and galleries offering items you can't find anywhere else.

Adventure seekers and outdoor enthusiasts will enjoy the area's more than 800 miles of hiking trails, horseback riding, many fishing options and thrilling whitewater rafting on the local rivers. Plus, nearby is Ober Gatlinburg, a year-round amusement park with the state's only ski resort and scenic mountainside sky lift, is close by for additional fun.


----------



## Tank (Sep 15, 2016)

bumping this.
Still available


----------



## eschjw (Sep 15, 2016)

Sent you an email


----------



## Tank (Sep 15, 2016)

sent a email back


----------



## Tank (Sep 19, 2016)

pending payment


----------



## eschjw (Sep 20, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Dave for your help on this nice smooth and easy transaction. Hope the wedding this last weekend went well. Joe


----------



## Tank (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you Joe, everything is in order. 

I Could not of asked for anything to go any better for our wedding. My boys now enjoying the Scottsdale resort Signature Deluxe unit I set him up with. He said it is awesome ! 

I can now rest a little.  

They had a nice bottle of wine waiting for them 

This Gatlinburg 1 bedroom unit is now gone ! Enjoy Joe and thanks again !

Dave


----------

